# a few pics from a photoshoot of the RS



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

and a rolling shot. was pooping it a little with the rig on my bonnet  lol





































more pics to come  also of this i took with me. was a full 2 day detail before shoot


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

mmmm sweet motor m8


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks great. Do like that car. Great shots.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Stunner ! :thumb: Colour of the RS looks intense / glossy on the first two shots


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Iain.
Your cars looking mint as usual.
Gordon.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Love the colour of the RS, cracking shots


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

great looking RS and some good photography work there too


----------



## Rudders16v (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks very smart, what camera/lens are you using?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

ooooh that rolling shot is sweet


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks chaps 

more pics added


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pics mate and a crackin car im very tempted :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great pics mate and the car looks superb


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Can you clear up the green tinge on the first three?

I'd also suggest a significantly lower DoF if you're going to work in front of trees as they're kinda distracting. Or use a blur?

Bret


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great as always ian :thumb:


Are you going to the autobrite meet next week?


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Brilliant shots, love that tvr paint!

Only point i'd add is that the front end is a little out of focus on the rolling shot, but i reckon you could fix it with unsharp mask in PS as its not too bad

-Rob.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

richard33dees said:


> great looking RS and some good photography work there too


+1

Looks great


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

A truely stunning motor fella

and congrat's on the photo shoot


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> Can you clear up the green tinge on the first three?
> 
> I'd also suggest a significantly lower DoF if you're going to work in front of trees as they're kinda distracting. Or use a blur?
> 
> Bret


no idea what you just said mate, im not the photographer :lol: :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great...

Did I miss the detailing thread on the RS?!?!?! :wall:

What's she wearing, looks very glossy...

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice that Ian

Mark:thumb:


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

That's the best finish on UG I've seen ! 

The pics are pure quality, I feel quite envious, I know that I could never achieve results anywhere near what you have done there. Cracking.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Looks great...
> 
> Did I miss the detailing thread on the RS?!?!?! :wall:
> 
> ...


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho you missed it?

well, here you go  :lol: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=136032&highlight=focus+rs


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking mighty fine Ian:thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Your RS looks stunning - have you had your wheels done in a different finish to stock or are those pics playing tricks on my eyes? :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic colour mate.

Looks great on the RS bit of a shame it attracts so much attention compared with the Blue, which is a little more subtle.

It's the best colour for the RS shape but I think i'll have Blue.


----------

